# Hinomoto MB140??



## Jacky9877 (Apr 30, 2016)

I bought a hinomoto mb140 tractor a few months ago and left it in shed because i had a few projects on. Now i finally got around to it. Anyone could tell me some information about this?? Where can i buy Parts??

But first thing i need is a service manual...Anyone got some copies in the computer maybe you can share it to me please??? (I like to have a service manual for every single thing i own  )

I will be Much appreciated if you guys can provide me some information..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

G'Day Jacky9877,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Hinomoto became defunct in 1990. The successor company was Hitachi Tierra. The Hinomoto name was carried on till 1997, then dropped. 

There's very little information available here in the States. There is a salvage yard in Kentucky that seems to have a number of Hinomotos listed. The MB140 model is not listed in their inventory. You may be able to find some help in Japan, or there may be a salvage yard in Australia.

Good Luck.


----------

